# Chaos Machine



## zgrav (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi -- Will you have time to put up the circuit diagram for the Chaos Machine soon?  

Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

Maybe if I ask nicely a second time for  the schematic for the Chaos Machine...... ?  Or point me to another schematic on the web that inspired this PCB?


----------



## Robert (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes my apologies, I'll get it to you today.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

thanks!  and no apology needed.


----------



## Liquiphant (Jul 24, 2019)

Good day!

I too am in need of the schematic of the Chaos Machine, but I can't find it in the build documents or anywhere else on the site... could you be so kind to share it with me as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## krsdrm (Jul 29, 2019)

I swore I saw the schematic for this the other day now I can't seem find it. Or am I just imagining things again?


----------



## zgrav (Jul 29, 2019)

Here is a link to the schematic (apologies to the site admin if it is not supposed to be shared on the forum):  


https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ChaosMachine-Schematic.jpg


----------

